# DUK Inverness



## AlisonM (Mar 16, 2014)

From the local DUK this morning:



> The final meeting for this winter of Diabetes UK Inverness & District Voluntary Group takes place in the Spectrum Centre on Wednesday 19 March at 7.30 p.m.  Our guest speaker will be Prof Sandra MacRury and we look forward very much to her update on the diabetes situation here in the Highlands. We will then hold our AGM before we have our cuppa.



The branch is always looking for volunteers to help with activities and fund raising days, as well as people for the committee. If you have some time to spare, they'd be delighted to meet you.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 16, 2014)

I think these meetings are good for people !  I am on the top bunch of our local group & you can give/get good advice from speakers ect. One member T2 is not on meds after 9yrs.


----------

